# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  NinjaWookiee's DreamJournal | German dreams (in English :D )

## NinjaWookiee

Hi people from all over the world! (And a special "Welcome" to all Irish people (Ireland rocks) and all Americans (USA rocks, too))

Welcome to 


_Comments are welcome_

*Goals:*
DONE | NOT DONE

_General..._
*"Success!"* - Having a long lucid dream*"Two are better than one"* - Find my dreamguide
_Seeing..._
*"Ia! Ia! Cthulhu fthagn!"* - Seeing Cthulhu with my own eyes and/or meet some Cthulhuists and do their rituals
_Meeting..._
*"Quack quack"* - Meeting Donald Duck*"I remember it, so you don't have to."* - Meeting Doug Walker (Nostalgia Critic)*"ASS! SHIT! FUUUUCK!"* - Meeting James Rolfe (Angry VideoGame Nerd)*"Spooning with Spoony"* - Meeting Noah Antwiler (Spoony)*"D'oh!"* - Meeting Homer Simpson/Visit Springfield*"Do you want a balloon?"* - Meeting Pennywise from 'Stephen Kings It'*"Why so serious?"* - Meet Heath Ledger as Joker*"Holy Jesus!!"* - Meeting Jesus Christ
*Visit...*
*"I see you"* - Visit Pandora (Avatar)*"Oh say can you see..."* - Visit the USA*"Meet the Asians"* - Visit Japan*"Do the leprechaun"* - Visit Ireland*"Be hunted"* - Visit Germany as a jew, while Hitler rules it*Make.../Do...*
*"Get physical"* - Do Parkour*"Get natural"* - Wrestle a bear*"Get brutal"* - Killing Spree*"Get to the wild hog"* - Say 'Ire ad aper' and look, how the DC's react*"Braaains!"* - Being a Zombie*"Get punky!"* - Rock with Mindless Self Indulgence on stage*"Get fast"* - Do a F-Zero-race*"Get jurassic"* - Ride a T-Rex like a horse

Well, I'll just start with my latest dreams:

02.28.2010Having lunch with the AmazingAtheist (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID


I walked through the city with the AmazingAtheist (A YouTuber, that talks about news; especially religion) and some guy I don't know. After a while we walked into a fast food restaurant. I looked at the pictures of their food but couldn't decide. Then I saw a movieposter-like one with a dark person on it and the text: SpecialBloodMenu. Below that was a last years date written. I asked the guy behind the counter, if they still sell this. He answered something like: "Ever!"
Here my dream ends.

My thoughts:This is the third time now, that I dream about fast food restaurants... And I don't even am a daily fastfood-eater or something like that. Maybe I just dreamed about it, because I expected it the evening before. 
*
Moar will com' soon!!111oneoneeleven*

Greetings from Germany,
Matthias.

----------


## NinjaWookiee

The weirdest dream I ever had in my life! O.o

03.05.2010Ugly shit (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID


OMFG this was damn weird! O.o

Two friends of mine (Patrick and Jan) and me went on a vacation. We arrived at a warm place. I saw some kind of pool and because it was warm and I was so happy I ran to it and jumped in. Jan and Patrick started laughing, because they knew something, I don't knew about. I recognized, that there was a lot of shit in the pool and at the same time a cameraman appeared to film everything for a TV-show. I started laughing, too, and throw some of the shit at the cameraman.
Somehow I lost a bet with this and so I got my right hand cut off but I got another one for it.
(Fast forward in time)
We sat on a couch and watched TV (I think we watched spanish Baseball). On the table was a bowl with my chopped hand. It looked kinda like it pulled through a meatgrinder now. My 'new' hand was sewed on so badly, that I could easily take it off.
Then I had to make right my friends trousers turn-ups with my mouth (because of the lost bet).
Later someone asked, why we don't call the Spanish language 'Citron' instead of 'Spanish'...

----------


## NinjaWookiee

03.07.2010The secret SMS (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I sat in my room and wrote a SMS on my mobile phone. My mother came in and I was slightly panic'd. Maybe my mother shouldn't see the SMS or something.
------------------------------------------------------------------------

03.07.2010Ahuga! (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was member of a native tribe on an full-of-nature planet kinda like in 'Avatar' or in 'Turok', just without dinosaurs. I just lived a long and did some stuff, I can't remember anymore. Then suddenly 3 giant and colorfull creatures appeared and attacked our (surprisingly big) village. They called these monsters "Prayer". (I think they called them like this, because when someone is attacked by these, he often starts to pray for help)


(The biggest of them looked kinda like this, just with blue instead of pink)

While others already were fighting against the creatures with spears and bow & arrow, I was still getting ready and was on my way to get weapons for the battle. 
Then my damn alarmclock started and pulled me out of the dream. I tried to get into the dream again, but it doesn't worked. This might have been the most epic dream I ever had! :-(

----------


## NinjaWookiee

I thought the whole day about it, if I should really post this here.. I came to the conclusion: "Meh. F*ck it..." And here you go!!

03.08.2010Dinosaur porn? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

 




In my dream I was John Sinclair (Male main-character from the kids-series "Dinosaurs"). I sat in front of my PC and wanted to tell the baby, 'where babies come from'. I opened a pornsite and played an Asian porn-vid (With humans, not dinosaurs), thats story was very stupid. I think the vid was just 10 seconds long. As I clicked the 'fullscreen'-button, my PC crashes. The screen was frozen and out of the boxes just came a very short soundfragment that got repeated. (I think I looked just like on the picture at this moment) I tried 'Ctrl + Alt + Del' and everything else, but nothing worked. Dunno what happened next...

----------


## NinjaWookiee

03.09.2010'Avatar'-DVD US-Import (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

 




I was somewhere in the USA in a little kind of shoppingmall. I walked into a shop with gigantic and halfways unsorted shelves. I found a big shelf with "AVATAR"-DVDs and blu rays. I looked at them. There where two differten DVD versions. One cost 16 $ and on 18 $. I choosed the 16 $-Version, because the cover looked better (There wasn't just one half of a Na'vi face on it, like the real 'AVATAR'-posters; instead there was pictures from the movie on it.). I even rembered, that I got a 20 -bill from my grandmother yesterday (In real life). At this point I even remembered to my mother, who can't speak English but also wants to see the movie again. (Again a memory from the RL)
While I stood there at the shelf and looked at the DVD's, I heard how a guy near me got supported by an employee. They talked about Predator-comics and at one point the custome said something like: "Hehe, with this version I can say < My predator is shorter >."
(Jump in time)
Now I stand in front of the shop, with the DVD in my hand. All of a sudden my buddy Patrick appeared, layed his arm around my shoulders and wanted to go with me somewhere. I noticed, that he weared one of my shirts (I weared exactly this shirt in RL as I dreamed this dream. O.o). It was a white shirt, with two chinese dragons on it and some asian writing. 
Well, I asked him all the time why he was wearing my shirt and how he came here in all of a sudden. The only thing I remember he said, was something like: "I looked on Googlemaps."

Here my dream ended. I bet, my brain waked me up on purpose, because I realized all the unlogic things. I think, it's a very interesting experience.
In addition to that, I also could remember something, that happened to me in real-life before. That's also good.


Greetings from Germany,
Matthias.  :Rock out:

----------


## NinjaWookiee

Absolute no recall. I'm not sure if I even dreamed something, because I slept very little.


Greetings from Germany,
Matthias.  :Rock out:

----------


## NinjaWookiee

Aaaaah!

Again, no recall!! >.<
That really pisses me off. What the hell is wrong with me? 
I kinda have the feeling, it's because I sleep to little...


The good news: I just buyed LaBerges 'Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming'. I can't wait to get it.  :Oh noes: 


Greetings from Germany,
Matthias.  :Rock out:

----------


## NinjaWookiee

Finally, after two nights a dreamfull one!  ::D: 
I went 2 hours earlier to bed this time.

My dreams:

03.12.2010The musicplaying clock (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID


I was in a restaurant with my sister and my grandmother. There was a cheesy, oldfashioned clock at the wall, that my grandmother got as a present. The clock played some calm, classic song all the time.
I watched a genteelly waiter that went from table to table to ask the guests if they need something. 
Suddenly a rectangular hole appeared in the wall and I saw more tables and guest through the hole. The waiter walked unimpressed through the hole and asked the people on the other side of the wall, if they need something. 
I started asking myself, why there appeared this hole in all of a sudden and why nobody else recognized it.
Then I woke up.
-----------------------------------------------------------------

03.12.2010About underground constructionworks and more (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I worked in a big shop. I had nothing to do so I just said behind a counter and relaxed. A few feet away was another counter were someone sat, too. We had no customers at all. 
After time in got dark outside and because no one put the lights on it was dark in here as well (But no one cared). Suddenly a whole lot of people came in and all of them went to the other ones counter. I decided to get up from my chair and put the lights on. On the way to the lightswitch my grandmother appeared between the customers and asked me, if I could get her something from the shops basement. And she gave me some chocolate...
I walked away and went a lot of starways down. A lot of spiders were here and at one point I felt a tickling on my bare feet. I looked down and saw a spider with exaggerated long legs. I shaked her down and went some more stairways down.
After a lot of steps I came into a damn big free place under the earth. A lot of builders and machines were there. I remembered, that I already was here once. When you go over this huge place you get to a underground soccer-stadium.
Because of the busy doing there, I decided to get up again. But then suddelny everythings starts to break down. A lot of builders died. I ran to the stairway and when I reached it the whole place changed.
Suddenly I wasn't in somethings basement anymore, I was on a ship on a big river!
The ship broke in pieces and again, a lot of people died. At the end there was only one pole that swims (upstanding) in the river. I stand on the pole and next to me where the actor Orlando Bloom, Aragorn from LotR and Gimli from LotR. 
  
We searched for a place to save us on land while we were swimming along the river on the pole, but we coudln't find one. 
After a while we saw a beach-like riverside. I jumped at first and landed right into the water. I reached the riverside afterwards as well, but all of my clothes were wet now. And they changed: Suddenly I weared some typical LotR-style clothes and a cloak. My three friends landed perfectly on the sand and laughed at me. 
We walked away from the river and came to a big building. We went into it and went through a lot of revolving doors. We got separated because of the doors. 
I came to a counter with an doctor behind it and 3 people standing in front of it.
While I was waiting for my turn, I saw a guy with a flashlight-like thing destroying a scanner, without recognizing it.
Then my mother woke me up. (I even havn't heard my alarm clock while I was dreaming)

Greetings from Germany,
Matthias.  :Rock out:

----------


## NinjaWookiee

13.03.2010Dream Fragment (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

In my dream I heard the wake up call of my mobile phone and searched for it.

Greetings from Germany,
Matthias.  :Rock out:

----------


## NinjaWookiee

14.03.2010'Piss off!' (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamt I would clean up my room. Actually there only was a big mountain of stuff. I climbed on it and distributed some dynamite. 
There was a rocksong played in the background, sounded like 'Drei' by Killerpilze. 
Later my mother came and gave me a letter. I seems like the letter was one I used to send recently, but it came back, because I put not enough stamps on it. Strangely the missing stamps where already put on it.
My mother still stands there and annoyed me somehow. That went so far, 'til I woke up and automatically said "piss off!". 2 seconds later I recognized, that my mother only annoyed me in the dream.

Greetings from Germany,
Matthias.  :Rock out:

----------


## NinjaWookiee

03.15.2010A lucid dream in a not-lucid dream? (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Okay, also die Erinnerung ist nicht so gut und ich bin mir nicht so sicher, ob das wirklich alles stimmt, was ich gleich schreiben werde.
ACHTUNG: Rote Schrift heißt hier nicht unbedingt vollständige Luzidität. Ich glaube nur Luzid gewesen zu sein, jedenfalls träumte ich davon.

Okay, the recall isn't the best.
ATTENTION: Red color doesn't absolutley mean lucidity. I just think, being lucid, at least I dreamed of it.

I have no idea what happened at first. I know, that I stood on the street in front of my house and I knew, it was a dream. But I don't know, if I really was lucid, or just dreamed I would be lucid.
Anyways, I tried 3 times to fly, to get to another place. I made some run-up with the decision to fly now, but only floated slowly to the ground. 
Then there was a scenetransition, without recognizing it. I only can remember rectangular, 6 to 7 feet tall bushes.
My dream-Me still was lucid and wished a velociraptor. From here on the dream was kinda like a 'Turok'-game.
As velociraptor there was this creature:

I don't know, what exactly happened, but I know, that I wanted to fight the raptor and failed. That was down to it, that I couldn't spin fast enough in the ego-perspective to see behind me. (Typical console-ego-shooter problem of mine) And I can't remember having a weapon. At one point I wished for a machinegun, but didn't got one. I didn't use one of these technics to summon something. (For example looking away, prevent that there is a machinegun now and then look there again) That's one point, why I think I wasn't really lucid, I just dreamed to be. 
Later after 2 or 3 deaths I decided to just run away from the raptor and came to a big door. I opened it and saw a T-Rex on the other side. A guy was shooting at it and bloodmarks started to appear on the T-Rex, even at places, where it doesn't got hit. (Just like in the 'Turok'-game on PC.) After the T-Rex died, I walked through the door. The guy who shooted the T-Rex was a teammate and the last thing I can remember is a conversation with some teammembers about a next mission or something.

Well, just like I said:
Either I only was a little bit lucid or I just dreamed, I were lucid.
I didn't do anything, that I had done usually in a lucid dream. (I maybe had summon a raptor, but I would get a weapon at first.)

I also hadn't tried to fly away, as I stand on the street in front of my house. I would had make some RC's and then tried to get into the house and see myself sleeping. 

That was a weird...


Greetings from Germany,
Matthias.  :Rock out:

----------


## NinjaWookiee

After this very interesting experience last night I have no recall this time.
Damn...


Greetings from Germany,
Matthias.  :Rock out:

----------


## NinjaWookiee

Meh. Boring dream ahead..

03.17.2010Sleep-over at Patricks (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I don't know what happened before the following thing:
I walked around in 'my home' and packed some stuff in my old, green military backpack for a sleep-over at my pals home.
 
My pal Patrick was waiting outside. I packed 'Magic: The Gathering'-stuff in the backpack and I remember having the hought, only to take three of my decks with me (the blue one, the black-blue one and another one I can't remember). While I was packing, a TV in the same room was on.
The home, I called 'my home' was more similar to Patricks home in real life, than mine.

Greetings from Germany,
Matthias.  :Rock out:

----------


## NinjaWookiee

18.03.2010Playing F-Zero X (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID


Me and two of my friends played 'F-Zero X' for a long time.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

03.18.2010Sleep-over at Patricks part 2 starring Arnold Schwarzenegger (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I remember leaving a house, that seems to be my pal Patricks home. (I spent the night there (Look at my last dream))
I walked into a forest, sat down and read a book. Later it got dark and I wanted to go home. But then a group of teenagers came (14 to 16 years), some of them weared hopper-clothes. They wanted to fight and after a short dialog with the 'leader', who used the word "dragée" in every second sentence, a battle started. I had no problems beating my enemies up.

Then a man appeared, who looked exactly like Arnold Schwarzenegger in 'Conan, the barbarian'. He has a little plasticsword. At first he posed like in the movie and grinned at me, then he fighted with me against the teenagers.

Greetings from Germany,
Matthias.  :Rock out:

----------


## NinjaWookiee

Nothing... Even that I slept more then the days before this time.


Greetings from Germany,
Matthias.  :Rock out:

----------


## NinjaWookiee

OMG, What's going on?
Why can't I remember a single dream? O.o


Greetings from Germany,
Matthias.  :Rock out:

----------


## NinjaWookiee

Okay, in the night from 20th to 21st I again had no recall. I only think, I dreamed something with a scientist and a frog, but I'm not sure.

This night I dreamed the following:

03.22.2010Magic in the snow (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID


I remember going in my garden with Jan M to play Magic, even that there were mountains of snow overall and it was very windy. Later there were two other guys playing cards with us.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

03.22.2010Living in a strange world (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

It started with a night in a hostel. Even I didn't knew my roommates (except for one, it was Dominik, a friend and classmate of mine) we were all nice to each other.
On the next day I recognized insects which crawled all over the place. 

Some little cream-colored and some big ones that looked like Oreo-cookies with legs.
In addition to that there were my Game Boy cartridges laying on the ground everywhere. There was a 'used'-sticker from GameStop on one cartridge, which was as big as a DIN A4 piece of paper. It seems like I buyed it for 50 ct. 
While I thought about how to get rid of the insects (without mashing them) a roommate took out some Magic-cards and changed his decks.
A little dialog began:
Me: "I should have taken my Magic-cards with me, too."
He: "Huh?"
Me: "I should have taken my Magic-cards with me, too."
Here comes a fast forward, because I can't rememmber, what happened in between.
I remember having completed some criminal investigations. A 'Complete'-screen appeared, like in a videogame and told me the facts for the next level.
After that a detective or policeman or something walks into a garden to check something. I wanted to run somewhere, but I wanted to prevent the guy from following me. So I closed the gardengate and locked it. Then I ran away. 
I was paranoid, because I thought after the last investigation-thing there would come a doomshroom or a killermuffin (can't remember what it was) and I was frightened. I ran along a river. Little black pixels lived in there, which I knew. (I think I dreamed about them somewhere in the past.)
One of these talked to me with a really deep voice  but because of my paranoia I thought it was the doomshroom/killermuffin and ran away.
At the end there was another person, who ran along the river with me.  This person started to talk about dreams and the only thing I saw was some kind of tracking shot through a lot of bedrooms with sleeping pesons in it.
Then my alarm clock woke me up.


Greetings from Germany,
Matthias.  :Rock out:

----------


## NinjaWookiee

03.25.2010Dream Fragments #2 (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

1.) We had the task to deliver raw eggs, but they always broke before we could even start driving.
----------------------
2.) A lot of my classmates lay on quilts and pillows on the ground of a room. I were with them. Stefan (classmate) wanted to stand up and Melanie (classmate) helped him up. I wanted to stand up as well and raise my hand to let Melanie help me, but she didn't.
I asked her: "Why do you help him, but not me?"
She answered: "I only do this when _????_ says me to do so."
_????_ means, that I can't remember what she said.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

03.26.2010The hypnagogic train (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed, I were at a trainstation. The train came and shocked me. Because of the shock I woke up.

I think, I wasn't even in the dream. I still was in this hypnagogic phase.

Greetings from Germany,
Matthias.  :Rock out:

----------


## NinjaWookiee

03.27.2010An evening at Jans (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Patrick, Jan, Daniel, Dominik and me were in a room, with a big marriage bed and a giant tv. It seems to be Jans room.
We played videogames or we watched TV. Anyways it was a fun evening.
Later we all had to go. While we put on our jackets and shoes someone told this:
"Did you hear it? Someone did shit and Benedikt (ex-neighbour) got guilty for it."
Patrick said: "What? He again is guilty for something? Everytime it was his fault back then, for expample when we _????_. Why does he still do something like this today?"
Jan gave me a chocolate bar, my grandma left here at the last family-holiday-eating.
Greetings from Germany,
Matthias.  :Rock out:

----------


## NinjaWookiee

03.28.2010The bird spider (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I sat at my desk and on the left of me there was another person.
A big spider appeared and crawled over the desk. The back of it was white and there was a green line on it. I tried to catch it, but in all of a sudden there appeared another spider. Actually it wasn't a spider. It was a centimetre-tall red-yellow bird, but my dream-me and the other person acted like it was a spider. 
I tried to catch them both. I think the bird got killed by the other person.
----------------------------------------------------------------------

03.28.2010Water on a tree limb (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID


I was on a tree limb between two trees. 
Behind me was a big glassdoor, that leads into the inner of the tree. At the other end of the limb there was a glass door as well. 
A guy appeared behind the glass door and pressed some buttons. Water flowed on the limb. But the water didn't fell down, it damed up like there were walls at the side of the limb.
Well, the doors were cloes, so I couldn't escape. I just stand there and waited.
--------------------------------------------------------------------

03.28.2010The classtest (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I sat in the school. The teacher gave es sheets of paper. It seems, that it was a class test. On the sheet of paper was written, that we should imagine we would have survived a shipsinking and now we are on a lifeboat. A few metres away is the shipwreck. The task was to save the people in the shipwreck. On the sheet was a list with stuff we could use.
On the other side of it were the solutions. (The first thing we should use were mices. O.o)
My classmate Kris sat on the left of me. He always talked to me about his solutions and asked me, if they were right. 
I had to write my answers again and again on the sheet. I always had to erase it, because the task were that inarticulate. I really was desperate at the end and I was glad, as I woke up.

Greetings from Germany,
Matthias.  :Rock out:

----------


## NinjaWookiee

03.29.2010In the army (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I signed in for a testweek at the military. 
It was my first day and we were at a militarycamp at a tropic beach. At the outside of the camp there were hundreds of tourists spending their holidays on the beach. 
The only buildings in the militarycamp were one-room-houses. We sat in one of these. It was just like in school, chair beside chair, desk beside desk. We listened to some guy and made some tasks.
Later we had some kind of 5-minute break. A few mates and me ran outside of the building and the camp and went to the sea. After a few seconds in the water, someone saw us and ordered us back.
Back in the camp we listened to some guys and did some tasks again.
Later I talked with my mates about that I didn't like it here very much.
---------------------------------------------------------------------

03.29.2010Dream Fragments #3 (Eddie) (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

The dream took place in a very natural environment. Everywhere were forests and there was an old castle.
I was lost in the woods and a ghost of a 12 year-old boy with the name Eddie was there.
My pal Tobias was the one, that searched for me and found me later.
I dunno what happened then, but at the end it turned out, that this Eddie were an old friend of my mother when she was a kid.

EDIT: I just noticed, that there is a guy called Eddie in the videogame 'Need for Speed: Underground', that I play a lot right now. Eddie is some kind of a final boss (He's is number one of the most racing-rankings, for those who know the game).
-------------------------------------------------------------------

03.29.2010Annoying kids (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

My sister, my mother and me walked past a closed kiosk. An advertisment-poster showed all the things that the kiosk selled and its prices. I noticed, that everything got a price, only under the big picture of a Sprite-bottle was now price.
My mother and my sister looked a long time at the advertisment. Meanwhile two little kids came to me from behind and one of them pulled my hair. I was pissed off, turned around and ran after them. But only for a short time. My legs felt tired, like I walked thousand of miles before. 
I walked back to the kiosk where my mother and sister still looked at the advertisment. Later the little kids came back a few times and annoyed me again. Again I ran after theme everytime, but only for a short time. I got angrier everytime. Later there were ca. 20 of these little kids, standing in front of a near house and looking at me.
Finally my sister and mother finished looking at the advertisment and we went home. Our home was very near of the place, were the little kids gathered. 
I went on the toilet to take a shit. Unfortunaterly there was not door, instead there was a bedsheet hanging from a rope. My pal Patrick and a girl I don't know were on the other side of the bedsheet. They knew I was pissed off. Sometimes they pulled the sheet away and asked me something. That only made me angrier. Later the bedsheet even fell down because of their pulling. That's were my dream ended.


Greetings from Germany,
Matthias.  :Rock out:

----------


## NinjaWookiee

03.30.2010Asia-play (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

 

I was a videogamecharacter. On the first stage was a anime-girl who throwed dildos at me. To avoid them I just had to stay where I was.
On the next stage my classmate and pal Sven appeared. He suddenly got a bonus or something. "You're free of all bad enchantments and sanctuaries."
I analysed the item, which gave him the bonus. The description said: "An unspeakable spell"
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

03.30.2010Stefans kebab (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

 

The dream actually was really long, but I only can remember this:
My classmate Stefan were in my house. He sat on the couch in the guestroom. He had a doner kebab in aluminium foil in his hand. Suddenly he started throwing the pieces of the kebab at me. I ran downstairs and Stefan followed me 'til I reached our living room. Then Stefan stopped.
As we walked back upstairs I noticed, that all the kebab he throw at me disappeared. I asked him repeatedly how he managed it to pick it all up that fast, but he didn't answered.
He pointed at a sausage which laid on the ground.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

03.30.2010Bad Tom Cruise (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

 


I know, that this dream was very vivid and complex, but unfortunaterly my recall is very bad.

The plot of the dream was the following: Someone made a biological experiment to test, if it's possible to make an angry/bad human by changing genes. They cloned a guy called Bob (Actually it was Tom Cruise, but everyone called him Bob...). 
I was the guy, that hunted this bad clone.

I only know very little of the dream.
- One scene was at a pier. But I don't know, what we did there.
- I think I was married in the dream.
- In the last scene before I woke up, my whole family (including my grandmother and grandfather) was there. We were in a giant bathroom or something like that. The bad Tom Cruise clone was there, too. We hade no weapons, so we started to throw everything we found at him. For example a soap dispenser.
- At one point in between a fight or something I realized something and said: "I don't think that it's possible to make a bad human by changing genes." Der battle stopped and we (Tom Cruise and me) standed towards each other thinking about that a few seconds. After that I woke up I think.


Yay, this was the third morning in a row, where I could remember 3 dreams.

Greetings from Germany,
Matthias.  :Rock out:

----------


## NinjaWookiee

OMG a lot of dreams... Even kind of a lucid dream.

03.31.2010Dishes in the basement (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

My mother said, she will move all our dishes into the basement, after Monikas (my sister) Revagée. Revagée meant, that my sister moves out of the parents house. I just answered with a nod. A few seconds later I recognizes: "Hey, my sister already has an own house!"
---------------------------------------------------------------------

03.31.2010The indoor-pool (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I walked along my old schoolway. I arrived the cornfields I used to walk along everyday when I was in elementary school. I saw the house of the cornfields owner with him and his wife standing outside of a big wooden shed. The man weared gumboots. Every minute or so he walked into the wooden shed, but tried to don't show, what's in it. He and his wife looked kinda sad.
After a while I could take a look in it. The whole floor was under water. Ca. 30 to 40 centimetres deep. (That means 1 to 1.5 feet)
In the water were a lot of branches and a few fishes swam in it.
I said with a grin on my face:"Hey, now you can go fishin in you own house!"
They didn't react.
------------------------------------------------------------------------

03.31.2010Writing in the dreamjournal (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I would write some notes about a dream I had on my mobile phone while I was laying in my bed.
------------------------------------------------------------------------

03.31.2010Play-asia 2 (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID


I was a anime-character in a series. 1 other guy, a girl and me were in some kind of a sports team.
Every evening we talked via phone (conference feature). At one evening the girl told us, how happy she was to have me and the other guy as friends, because she never had real friends. I also recognized that she was into the other guy. I bet he recognized it as well. 
After the girl hang up the guy and me were alone in the line. He started to talk about it to hook the girl up with me. What an idiot...
I really could feel the broken heart of the girl...
----------------------------------------------------------------------

31.03.2010Break-in in the company (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

My schoolclass was on an educational trip. I wanted to get in a big company building in which you usually only can get if you work there or you do a tour. 
I walked in. The giant building was at a coast. I could see the sea outside the windows. I also saw my classmate Justin climbing over a wall.
I walked along a big hallway until I arrived a animatronic-statue that looked like the armor of a knight. On the right side of it was a frame with flyer on it. I took one of these, watched the knight a short time and then walked out of the building.

I had trouble finding my classmates. Everywhere were plasticseats like at a show in a them park and everywhere were people. 
At the end I found my classmates at a bus stop.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

I'll type down the lucid dream and the last normal dream later. Sorry..
I'll edit this post.

03.31.2010Wasteland, dinosaurs and zombies (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

*Attention:* I was just *halfway lucid*.


I was on a wasteland-planet (I think I wished me there). There were a lots of giant dinosaur-like creatures. They seemed to be very aggressive and I was frightened. I looked away, said to myself 'These creatures are harmless' and looked back at the dinosaurs. Suddenly they had no teeth and they weren't aggressive anymore.
I saw a giant metal block in the distance. It seemed to be a building. I went there and entered it.
There were a lot of people working. The first thing my dream-me tried was to find a female human for 'you-know-what'. Unfortunaterly I got interrupted by some people than ran out of a door that leads into the basement. The shouted that zombies will come from downstairs.
My can't really remember what happened now, but I think we barricaded in a room. I was one of the people who bared the door. 

I totally forgot what happened next. :-(
But I know that I used this 'Look away - say something - look back'-Technique very often. I think I wished me a weapon and butchered the zombies.
To the end my lucidness got worse and worse... (and I already was only halfway lucid in the beginning.)[B]
------------------------------------------------------------------------

03.31.2010Grandma drools (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

My family and I were in a filthy, dirty and old staircase or something. Everything was dark and the mood was down; You could really feel the sadness and the desperation in the air. I noticed that my grandmother was in a kind of trance. She just standed there, saliva flowed out of here mouth and sometimes she talked some pointless sentences. My mother (The daughter of my grandmother) cried.


Greetings from Germany,
Matthias.  :Rock out:

----------


## NinjaWookiee

3 dreams tonight. One of them was a *REAL lucid dream*!  ::banana:: 

04.01.2010The clothes basket from the past (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

 
At the place where in reality my videogameconsoles are, was a box with videogames instead. I searched for something it it, but didn't found it. I took the box out of the shelf and saw, that there is my clothes basket behind the shelf. I took it an saw in it. There were a lot of clothes I weared when I was a kindergarten-kid in it.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

04.01.2010Old teacher, new teacher, Johnny Depp... (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I were in a building I don't know with my mother. Suddenly my englishteacher from the 5th grade Mrs. D appeared. She told me that I wrote the truth in the last classtest, but that wasn't the task.
The task was to write about your own opinion about the civilisation, the human race and so on. I of course wrote that I'm not a big fan of the humanity etc. As Mrs. D said, 'the truth it wrong' she meant I should lie about it. Nobody shall see, that I don't like the world how she is nowadays. But she liked the text. After I corrected the text I went into my classroom.
My actual germanteacher Mrs. A teached us. Later a guy who wanted to become a teacher as well and watched Mrs. As lessons for some weeks now went to the board and wanted to continue the teaching, but Mrs. A tried to fends off.
(Jump in time)
I sat with a lot of other people in the woods. We played some kind of Pen&Paper-RPG like dungeons & dragons, but without pen and paper. We did everything just with words. Johnny Depp was the gameleader or dungeon master or however it's called in English.
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*And now the lucid dream!*

04.01.2010Waking up in the dream OR this fucking sex drive (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

My family and me were in my grandma's house (It was my grandma's house in the dream, but her real home is way different.) We were there to celebrate into my sisters birthday. My sister and me had to share a big room. In between the beds was a giant table with a lot of videogames. Themost of them were for PS2 or N64.
My sister Monika decided to go outside, but I wanted to sleep. So she went outside and I put on my pajama and laid down in my bed. I had my eyes closed, but I heard my grandma coming in the room. She wanted to put a duvet cover on the bed. I was to lazy and tired to stand up so I decided to pretend I was sleeping. I heard her talking. The talking became a whispering and the whispering became a loud beepingnoise, like the one you hear, when you have a sudden deafness. 
Suddenly I sat on m bicycle and I was near my old home. I descend from the bike and walked along the road while I asked myself how I got here. I mean seconds ago I laid in a bed. Did I sleepwalking?
To the right of my were 2 benches. On the left bench sat a man on the right a woman. The woman suddenly kicked the man and he got mad.
I continued walking. On the other side of the road a woman stand in front of a gardengate. Behind the gardengate a man crouched on the ground, a motorcycle was behind him. He cried and begged the woman to get him somewhere.
In all of a sudden I noticed it. "This is a dream!" From this moment on I float like I were on the moon. Because I was only halfway lucid in my last lucid dreams I decided to do some stabilisation at first. I looked a lot at my hand and said to myself "This is a dream!" and "Lucidity! Lucidity!". Sometimes I said "More colors!" and "More realistic!".
I was so lucid, like I were awake. I was so lucid, like I really would stand in front of my old home.
I thought about what to do. "I could summon some zombies. Or Godzilla." But somehow I didn't felt able to so. I saw 2 blond girls walking along the sidewalk. I thought: "I can't waste this chance for sex." But just seconds later I thought "Fuck it." and went to the girls. 
Well it took a little while until we started, but we did it. What I personally find kinda funny is the following dialog:
She: "What are you doing? I can't fell anything."
Me: "Doesn't matter. The main point is that I feel something."
While I'm doing it with here the lucidity gets worse and worse until I woke up. 
And now I'm a little mad about me because I wasted time with the girl. I always thought: "When you have your first real lucid dream, do something really epic and don't waste it with sex like all the other people do."
When I do this the next time as well, I will beat myself up. -.-

Greetings from Germany,
Matthias.  :Rock out:

----------


## NinjaWookiee

04.02.2010Theme park for nature (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in a theme park. Two attractions there were just a walk on a way through some rectangular cutted bushes. There was some music played, sounded like military marches.
In one of the 2 attractions where pricky shubs, the other had some natural kinds of sawblades in it.
While you got through these bushes the way got tighter and tighter until you don't walk the way, instead you crawl through the bushes. Because of the thorns and the razorblade-thingies it was very painful.
But there were secret exits. Those who didn't find these exits and continue crawling through the bushes, would die.
That was some kinde of campaign to make the people to respect the nature.
I was one of those, who found the exits.
----------------------------------------------------------------------

04.02.2010South Park Vs. Mothman (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed about the South Park-characters, which destroyed a theme park (It wasn't the themepark I talked about before).
One attraction they destroyed was called "Mothman Rider".
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

04.02.20102 Icebears, 1 actor and (nearly) 1 death (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

My family and a lot of my parents friends (with their little kids) decided to celebrate eastern with camping in a park and watching a boring show or something.
Of course the little kids always annoyed me and I really didn't feel like it. At the evening everyone drove to the park. They all took cars, except for me. I took my inlineskates. On the way I saw 2 icebears on a big meadow. One of them saw me, growled and tried to make the other one to run after me. But the other one looked very weak and tired. I diseappeared very fast.
Later I arrived at a marketplace. I met the actor Gary Sinise there, who was making a new episode for CSI:NY. 

I was very excited because I love the series and I find Gary Sinise very cool. I talked a little bit with him and went to his filming spot with him. As we arrived it I drove with my inlineskates backwards in front ov the camera without recognizing it. At first I thought "Oh shit, I messed the whole scene up." but nobody reacted to this.
Suddenly some guys with the age of 16 to 18 started fighting and laughing. A few moments later they started to vomit and ran away. One of them stand in front of me, he vomitted burning and glowing pieces. O.o He looked very worried and frighted.
Then I recognized a waterslide behind me. A lot of kids used it. Some weared full clothes, some weared swim suits and some weared nothing.
Even some of my classmates were there for example my pal Patrick (who appears in a lot of my dreams) and my friends Kris and Sven.
Kris just slided down the waterslide and laid laughing at the end of it. Everyone was happy, everyone laughed. Then suddenly Sven appeared. He ran to Kris and wanted to lay one of his feet down on Kris' belly and do a victory-pose for joke. But instead of that he stamp right on Kris' chest and it got compressed like a sponge.
within a second the cheerful atmosphere was blowing away. Everyone was stunned and shocked. 
An ambulance came and took the still living Kris with it.
Then the dream ended.

Greetings from Germany,
Matthias.  :Rock out:

----------


## NinjaWookiee

04.03.2010Playing cards (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

A few classmates and me decided to play cards. Everyone could choose which cardgame he uses to win. I took one of my Magic-decks. Someone else had cards about the videogame 'Metroid'.
My classmate Romina was there and said, I choosed the most suitable and best cards for what we wanted to do.
She askes me, how many cards are in the deck. I answered 60 and she again said: "THAT'S a good deck."
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

03.04.2010The bread in the oven (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I sat on a couch in the living room and watched TV with my mom. I decided to get some food and went to the kitchen. My mother shouted: "Get the bread out of the oven and bring me a slice!"
In the kitchen I opened the oven and saw a giant brown bread. It almost filled the whole oven. 
Under the megabread were 3 normal buns.
Then the dream ended.
----------------------------------------------------------------------

03.04.2010The fantastic fours car (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Me and my father got into a car the color of cream (A VW or a BMW). My fathe told me, that this was the car of the band 'Die fantastischen Vier' (On English: Fantastic four)
------------------------------------------------------------------------

04.04.2010Loosing teeth as a dreamsign (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Patrick, Tobias and Kris sat at a table. On the left of me were two adults which started doing it.
Kris asked me, if something is odd and opened his mouth. I looked at his teeth and saw, that a one was missing. He touched his teeth and pulled another two teeth out of his mouth.
Patrick said: "Dude, stop it! They won't grow again!"
Suddenly my teeth got loose and fell out of my mouth until I only had a few left. Then I remembered, that loosing teeth is a typical dreamsign. I already was pretty sure, that I was dreaming. 
I looked at my left hand. The first time it looked totally normal. As I watched a second time at it, I had two thumbs (One extra thumb between index finger and middle finger).
"Cool, I'm dreaming", I said calm. My tooth were back to normal again. I said, I would go and went into another room. My parents and my grandparents were there sitting around a table. My father throwed something at me and I catched it. It was a easterbunny with chocoalde and two books in it. The one book was about "Fettfitte" (On English something like: fit fatties) and the other one was some intelletcual one about religions and politics and stuff.
My grandpa had a cake with one candle standing in front of him.
I noticed a little fir tree standing next to the table. Next to the tree was a candle. 
I closed my eyes, wished that the tree would get on fire and opened my eyes again. Suddenly the tree was bruning. 
Then I woke up.

Greetings from Germany,
Matthias.  :Rock out:

----------


## NinjaWookiee

04.05.2010"Giant rocks!" OR "Freddy Krueger?" (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in an oldfashioned, big hotelroom with 5 or 6 other people. They all were adult; I was adult too in this dream. One of the people was the actor Ted McGinley from "Married... with children".
 
The hotel was under attack or something. Giant rocks crashed against the hotelwalls.
The mood was down and it seems, like everyone already gave up their hope.

I dunno if it was another dream or the same:
I dreamed I (again as an adult) would run down a street with other people. Later a guy came who had a glove with knives on it (Only now I realize the similarity with Freddy Krueger, although I even wished to dream about him the last two evenings before). Within seconds he cutted my legs into slices. Then the guy disappeared.
I laid there on the ground without legs, but I wasn't dead. My pal Patrick appeared and tried to say somethign funny about the fact, that I have no legs anymore. But the joke was too bad; Patricks smile disappeared and after a while he ran away.
Suddenly I saw giant rocks flying in the sky and noticed, they would come down exactly where I was. So I moved my body with my arms and tried to avoid them. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------

04.05.2010In the morning before school (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

It was 6 O'clock in the morning and I got ready for school. My pal Patrick was at my home for some reason. I ate, surfed in the internet and played a little bit Kingdom Hearts 2. Patrick watched me playing. Later he disappeared.
I wanted to drive to school. But instead of using my normal bike, I decided to take another one today. On the street I noticed, that there was no air in the front wheel. I moved the bike back and took my normal bike.
Then I woke up. I was really happy, as I noticed, that it only was a dream and I recognized that I still have holidays.

Greetings from Germany,
Matthias.  :Rock out:

----------


## NinjaWookiee

04.06.201050  french fries (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID


I found a 20 - and a 50 -bill. I thought about keeping them, but then I decided to ask people around me, if they lost them.
A young hiphopper said, these bills were his. I gave them to him and we talked a bit. Meanwhile I opened my wallet and noticed, that there is a 20 -bill missing. I told him that the 20 -bill is probably mine and he gave it to me.
We walked to a french fries stand and he bought 1 portion with ketchup. Because I gave him the 50  I was allowed to eat some of the fries too.
Then I asked him, because I didn't really thought that it was his 50 -bill, if we split the money.
He just laughed and didn't answer. I asked him again several times, but I didn't got an answer.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

06.04.2010The chase (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID


I was JD from Scrubs and talked with someone. Then Dr. Cox appeared, started one of his speeches and sad, I couldn't live one day without argueing with somebody about something.
Suddenly I coughed very hard and ran to the mens room. I puked a little bit. Someone else came into the mens room and it seems, like I started argueing with him. Suddenly other Scrubs-characters came into the mens room to catch me. I ran out and locked the door.
As from now I wasn't JD anymore, I was myself. I wasn't in a hospital anymore, I was in my school. And my chaser weren't Scrubs-characters anymore, they wer my teachers.
Other pupil joined me until we were 30 to 40 pupils which ran away from the teachers. The chase was pretty long, but it all stops on a metallic stairway because the teachers came from both sides.
Greetings from Germany,
Matthias.  :Rock out:

----------


## NinjaWookiee

WTH? Absolute no recall?
I thought I already left the no-recall nights behind me...
I bet it's because I was awake until 5 O'clock in the morning. I was too tired to go into the REM-phase.


Greetings from Germany,
Matthias.  :Rock out:

----------


## NinjaWookiee

04.10.2010Colored GameBoy-cartridge-cases (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID




Me and a lot of other people played some kind of modern game. We were in one room and our task was to throw colored GameBoy-cartridge-cases at the enemy team. To get points you had to throw cartridge-cases with the right color at the enemy with the same colored clothes. 

When a throwed cardtridge touched a enemy the cartridge-cases turned into light and disappeared. After a time there appeared new stacks of cartridge-cases for every team.
---------------------------------------------------------------------

04.10.2010Walking over shards (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had to walk a distance of 25 metres (75 feet) back and forth to get anything from point A to point B. It was a dry, warm environment and the ground was sandy. I walked barefoot along the way which was full of brogen fragments of glass and procelain. The shards cutted into my feet.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

04.11.2010Inglish in school (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I woke up and looked at my clock. It was 10:34 in the morning and I remembered, that I had to get to school. Pissed off because I slept that long I got on my bike and drove along the street. On the way to school I  came by another school which had the word Inglish in its name. I thought about going to that school instead to save some time.
-----------------------------------------------------------------

04.11.2010Awake at midnight (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I woke up in my bed and looked at the clock. It was midnight and I was wide awake so I decided to get out of bed.
---------------------------------------------------------------------

04.11.2010Heartless Nobody (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

 
(Left: Heartless - Right: Nobody [Dusk])

I was a Heartless or a Nobody from the game series 'Kingdom Hearts'. I stand in front of a grave on which was written in numbers the word Octturn. I interpretated something out of that and flew away.

Greetings from Germany,
Matthias.  :Rock out:

----------


## NinjaWookiee

I have to update a lot of dreams... I'm too lazy to translate them all in English.

04.12.2010We kill squirrels and blow up schools!! (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Very weird dream tonight. That's what I remember:

I was on some kind of expedition travel. I was alone in the back of a big helicopter. Behind a grid was the cockpit with two men sitting in it. There was no lighting, the only light was from the sun outside. We landed in a warm environment.
I wanted to get out of the helicopter but the exits were locked. Suddenly little rodents, similar to squirrels, came out of two dark corners of the helicopter. I knew, I had to kill these aggressive things to get out of here. The squirrel-things tried to attack me but I stamped one after another. I felt the smushed dead body parts under my feet. That was damn gross...

Then there was some kind of a fast forward, but it definetly was the same dream. 

I saw a mother and two kids walking away from a schoolbuilding. The mother and 8-year-old daughter talked with each other until the girl said: "I am not how I look like."
Suddenly the school building explodes and burns. I'm not sure, but I even saw planes flying over the building throwing bombs at it.

*Notice:* When I wrote down keywords of my dream at night to remember it the next morning I wrote after the squirrel-part the word 'cat'. But I have no idea what it was supposed to mean.

Greetings from Germany,
Matthias.  :Rock out:

----------


## NinjaWookiee

04.14.2010The strange oneironaut (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

My pal Patrick had his own home and I was visiting him. He cooked something and I helped in the kitchen. The food nearly was ready. Suddenly a stranger came in and took something from the food. I noticed him and wanted to get him out and said: "Stop putting food on this dish you mooch! You can eat that, what you already took, but then piss off!" 
He sat down at a table and ate what he took out of the bowl. After a while Patrick said "You're welcome" and gave him more food. I wasn't happy about that, but I said nothin and sat down at the same table with my portion. I sat on the opposite of the stranger.
Later we started talking and it turned out that he knew lucid dreaming. I asked him, if he had some LDs the last nights. He answered: "No."
"I had no LDs either.", I said. "Actually I don't even have normal dreams now. Can you help me?" 
Suddenly my parents sat at the table too. On the table laid a red gum band and I starting playing with it. Suddenly my mother said panicked: "Don't brake it!" 
I said: "Calm down! You get 10.000 new ones for 10 ct."
----------------------------------------------------------------------

04.14.2010The fire-app (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

It was night and I was with a friend (Patrick or Tobias) in a big city. The street lightings weren't that good, so there were some dark places here and there. We went to one of these dark places and I used my mobile phone as a lighter. I had problems shutting it off, so the plastic melted a little.
----------------------------------------------------------------------

04.14.2010Play-Asia 3 - The cat in the box (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was a weird videogamecharacter. I think I just was a giant ball with a typical 'cute' anime face and hopped around. My task was to push boxes to a specific place at a harbor. When I arrived the right place a cat jumped out of the box over a water-filled channel.
---------------------------------------------------------------------

04.15.2010Guinness World Records Gamers Edition (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was in a videogame. It was a 3D adventure game with a typical asian but really serious story. I jumped and ran through the game because I tried to play the game trough as fast as possible to beat the actual world record.
----------------------------------------------------------------------

04.15.2010Dreaming in the dream (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was an adult and married or at least I had a girlfriend. We was about to go to bed and talked with each other. We talked about it, that we are in a dream and that we probably will never wake up. We both were desperate/sad about it.

Why the hell didn't I do a RC?!
The next one coming will be a lucid dream.


Greetings from Germany,
Matthias.  :Rock out:

----------


## NinjaWookiee

Really having problems with having dreams. Too little sleep because of school...

04.17.2010The giant mosquito (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

The dream was very long, but I only can remember the end:
I sat outside in front of a big medieval-like house at a row of tables. Other people sat along the tables too. Someone told me, that there will be an eating contest. Everyone got a little, soft bread bun on the plate. 
While everyone had problems with eating it, like it was a giant bread or something, I just ate it with one bite. I won the contest.
I wanted to drink something and saw a glass in front of me. I took some very little colored balls out of a very little bowl and put them into the empty glass. Immediately the balls turned into some kind of soda that filled the whole glass. 
The guy that sat on the right of me said, I shouldn't use different colored balls at the same time. 
Suddenly a mosquito as big as a human appeared. It stand 3 feet away from me and looked at the people sitting at the tables, rubbing its hands.
I was afraid of it ans started hitting it in the face with my plate. He started to get angry. I took a knife and cutted deep long holes in its body. Green slime came out of it.
The mosquito doesn't seem to be weakend by the wounds and started chasing me. I ran into the building until I reached a kitchen and locked the door. A female cook was in there and watched me.
I saw the mosquitos sting (or however its called) sticking through the wooden door again and again. I thought about what to do and suddenly realized, that I was in a situation I experienced already a thousand times in my life: I dreamed of a frighting thing and wished I could awake.
Only some seconds ago I really got lucid and recognized what I just thought. I speaked to the cook: "I'm dreaming! I'm dreaming! This is my dream!" Then I looked to the door and told the cook: "This is my dream, so let this giant mosquito disappear!" After a while it seemed to work. I didn't saw its sting through the door anymore. Just a few holes were left. After that, to get sure that this technique worked, I ordered the cook to let disappear the holes in the door. That also worked. I was happy and thought what to do now. Again I had only these 2 ideas: Summoning Godzilla or some zombies... 
I didn't wanted that and wished me a classmate, but while I tried to summon it, I felt how I woke up and then laying in my bed. I tried to get back to the dream, but it didn't work.

Greetings from Germany,
Matthias.  :Rock out:

----------


## NinjaWookiee

Jesus, I have to update this DJ.

04.23.2010Bad teaching (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID


I was in school an my teacher was an army sergeant. We discussed the tasks on a piece of paper. The teacher was very bad and the text on the sheet were so horribly written, that everything I said was wrong. 

Later the army guy turned into a guy in Darth Vader outfit. Because of the bad teaching I freaked out and shouted at him. I bawled him down with my words.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

04.24.2010Smoking (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID


I sat anywhere and smoked 3 cigarettes. Unfortunaterly I couldn't taste a thing.

I never smoked in my life so it would have been very interesting, if I had tasted something.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

04.25.2010The gouvernor of California (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID


My pal Patrick and me were in the bureau of Arnold Schwarzenegger. He had to move into another bureau/building and filled out some last sheets. He said to us, that we should check out the room and search for something that we can keep and he would sign it.
We searched and found a lot of things. For example books, old game consoles and a lot movie merchandising (Not only Schwarzenegger movies). I took a big cube with star wars pictures on it and took it to the desk were Arnold was. He stopped writing on his sheet of paper and signed the cube and also signed the thing that Patrick chose. 
Suddenly he packed the paper into his suitcase and said: "So what are you gonna do today? I would have time."

Later I dreamed I stand in front of my school and told my friends about the dream.

5 dreams are still missing.


Greetings from Germany,
Matthias.  :Rock out:

----------


## NinjaWookiee

05.01.2010Game Over, Whitely (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID


(Just to show how the graphics looked like)

I was in the videogame "The Thing" and walked around in an absolute dark, round room. I had a flashlight but I or my character could only lighten the ground directly in front of me. I had no weapons. There were few red lasers across the room and some watchmen walked around with dogs. I hid myself behind a pillar. Suddenly a watchman near me tripped and fell down. I saw it and thought it would be a good time to escape. So I ran away and found a metallic stairway and ran upwards. I arrived a door and behind there were a guy who catched me. Another one was there who bottled a woman up as a hostage. He pointed his pistol on her head.
The one which catched me had a orange granate which looked just like from the videogame. He activated it and pressed it against my body. He kept it in his hand to let time lapse away, so I can't escape when he drops the granate and runs for cover. 
Suddenly everything was in slow-motion. The guy dropped the granate and ran away. The other guy ran away too and leaved the woman hostage there. I took the granate and tried to throw it down the metallic stairway which I came from. I missed the open door 2 times in a row. Then I saw how the granate starts to explode. Because of the very slow slow-motion I had enough time to try it again. Unfortunaterly my throw way far too weak and so it landed right in front of the woman. 

That's all I can remember.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

05.03.2010The bike is broken (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I woke up early in the morning and walked downstairs to the kitchen to get breakfast. I met my father who said to me, that my bike is broken again and I can't use it today. He said that the pocket which is on the back of the bike ripped while he tried to fix the pedal.

My pedal really was broken in real life, but I never had a bag on the back of the bike.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

05.03.2010The basement of the lost women (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I saw 2 anime women in a room. Suddenly a black hole appeared and sucked the two women in.
I was a FBI agent. I went into an old building and down into the basement. There I crawled through a really small path. On my way I saw a ventilation shaft from which red ash came out. I crawled along and came to a room which seemed to be the room, in which the 2 anime girls got sucked in by the black hole. The room was totally empty. There only were two piles of red ash on the left and on the right. 
I crawled back through the small path and found some kind of a 6 feet long red tiki-mask. 

Suddenly I became a little bet frightened. 
Later I stand outside of the building and talked to other FBI agents. They said, "that they can't analyse and publish the collected information in the internet, because they polluted it with their own opinion."

When I woke up I still had this slight fear, even I knew, that the dream actually was just stupid and not frightened at all. Strange...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

05.03.2010Everyone against one (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

There wass war going on. Everyone against one (me).
Thousands of people were there and we kinda played a game, that everyone should try kill me and I should try to kill everyone. I had a machinegun, which I could turn around to have a bazooka. My pal Patrick also was one of my enemies. 
After a while I said to someone, just like I would know, that I'm dreaming: 
"Hey, make my enemies cleverer. They are only standing around, running around or they even standing in triangle formation so I can easily kill them with the bazooka."
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

05.03.2010Wet ceiling (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I woke and recognized, that the ceiling is totally wet. The water even dropped down to the ground. 
Then I looked there, where normally my window is. In this dream there only was a very small window which was opened.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

05.06.2010God is a jerk (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in a big empty room and went to a row of windows. I looked up to the sky; it was a sunny day with a cloudless blue sky. Suddenly I saw a big person sitting up in the sky. I saw him from behind and from the side and recognized that this guy is masturbating.
I instantly walked some steps backwards so I couldn't see him anymore. Then I sat down on a chair and continued watching the sky.
Later gods face suddenly appeared in front of the window and looked angry at me.
Now everything is up to date.


Greetings from Germany,
Matthias.  :Rock out:

----------


## NinjaWookiee

05.08.2010Bad bat (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID




I sat at a table on the street in front of my house. It was a sunny day with a clear blue sky.
Suddenly a big bat appeared. It stayed near me and throwed its ultrasonic waves towards me. After a time I felt threatened and suddenly the bat flied towards me.
I ran away and the bat followed me. I ran through a door to my terrace and towards the kitchen. Arrived in the kitchen I managed to close the glassdoor fast enough to let the bat outside.

Greetings from Germany,
Matthias.  :Rock out:

----------


## NinjaWookiee

05.10.2010Controller Testing (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID




My grandmother was in my room and prooved if all my game controllers are still working. She plugged in one controller after another into the PlayStation 2, even the N64 controller fit in and it even worked.
Later I recognized, "Hey, that's impossible!".
So we had to test the controller all over again and this time we had to check the controller plugged into the right consoles. So I went to a shelve to get games for each console to try out the controllers.

Greetings from Germany,
Matthias.  :Rock out:

----------


## NinjaWookiee

What a time. There were a lot of huge and important things going on in school. In addition to that I had a lot sleepless and/or short dreams. I had no time for lucid dreaming stuff and actually I havn't dreamed anyway. And when there was a dream, I didn't write it down and forgot it.
Now I write down the few dreams which I either wrote down or I just don't forgot.


05.11.2010School of Rock (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I nearly can't remember anything, but I made notices at night on my mobile phone:
School, rockmusic-game, Tenacious D



I think I dreamed, that I was playing some kind of videogame like "Rockband" in my classroom with classmates. We rocked a song by Tenacious D.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

05.15.2010South Park Ninjas fighting for soup (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID


I karate-fighted with Cartman and Kyle in front of a supermarket called Netto. The winner should get a bag of tomatosoup. In the end the bag broke in the fight.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

05.23.2010Me & I: Wookiees (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID


I walked through the city with myself (yes, I copy or something of myself walked besides me). I looked at my doppelgänger and said: "I really should get a Wookiee-custome. My hair would match perfectly."
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

05.27.201025 € beer (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID


My sister and me were on the way to Fegro, a giant German supermarket were you can buy things in big quantity. Usually only supermarkets buy there. 
My sister went there by car. I changed between sitting in the car and running on the sidewalk. While I was running some stranger gave me a cup of beer. I took it and drank it.
At Fegro we got in a small entrance hall. A table was in the middle, paper laying on it. An employee wrote something down. Then he wanted us to sign some formulars. With the form I got, I had to accept, that the cup of beer I got outside will cost me 25 €. 
I was sad and said: "Great... After that I don't have any money left. Then I went here for nothing."

Greetings from Germany,
Matthias.  :Rock out:

----------


## NinjaWookiee

06.08.2010Tweeterman in school (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in school and we put tables together for working in groups. In front of me sat 2 YouTube-/internetvideo-stars. At first I only recognized one of 'em and talked a little bit to him. I also said how cool he is and stuff like that. I don't remember who he was, but he was a guy and I think he had black or at least dark hair.
Then I noticed, that on his right side Tweeterman287 sat. _(He is a guy, who reviews cheap rip-offs of famouds videogame consoles and stuff. He is over 20 years old but unfortunaterly his voice still is like he's 10)_ I greeted him and shook his hand. I noticed, that his hands were cold and sweaty. I was very happy to see him and said something like "What an honor to meet you! I really like your vids!" 
After a little bit of talking I asked him for a autograph. He said "sure" and asked what he should autograph.
Me: "I think I have some Nintendo-figures left."
Tweeterman: "Ah, Nintendo.."
I got a metalbox out of my rucksack. In this box I have all my pencils and stuff. Between the pencils were some tiny figures. For example Mario and Luigi. 
 
But there also were some female versions of Chip & Chap or something. And some of them were in little plastic houses which I could push to open.
I put the Mario and Luigi figures on the table and put the metalbox back into the rucksack.
Tweeterman took a big black marker and made one short line on the back of Marios and Luigis head. That was his autograph...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

06.08.2010Erasing the dream notices (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Every night and every morning when I wake up and remember a dream I type in some notices in my mobile phone.


I dreamed that I woke up and I wanted to do or check something on my mobile. The mobiles writingprogram was still open and I even saw the notices of my last dream _(Tweeterman in school)._ Accidentally I closed the program without saving the text. I was pissed off. I opened it again and went back to sleep.

Greetings from Germany,
Matthias.  :Rock out:

----------


## NinjaWookiee

06.09.2010On the way to the cinema (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Sven, Patrick (Classmates and friends) and me wanted to go to a cinema by bike. We drove a way, which I dreamed already before. 
After a while Sven accidentally drove the wrong way and got into a dead end. We waited until he came back. 
After that we arrived at a shop, we had to go through. At this point Patrick said how pointless it would be to go on, because we wouldn't come in time. We dismounted and went on an escalator. It was the only entrance to the shop and it went down. 
Behind me was a turkish woman. While we all standed there and waited until we would arrive the end, an emloyee of the shop suddenly appeared. He stepped on the moving starway and in all of a sudden it stopped moving. The employee reacted fast and pressed a button to move the stairway again. After that he squeezed past us and disappeared in the shop. The stairway only stopped for a second, but the turkish woman behind me started to panic and shouting.
The end of the escalator leaded onto the shop counter, so we had to jump off of it onto the ground. 
Patrick bought something there including PEZ-bonbons.
After he did that we went to the exit. While we walked I took a brief look back into the shop. I noticed a girl/woman sittin on a chair near the counter. She had very pale white-blue eyes and blonde and pink hair and looked at me.

Greetings from Germany,
Matthias.  :Rock out:

----------


## NinjaWookiee

The New DreamJournal:

Here

----------

